# Carrying my USA Passport & Mexico FM3 Visa



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

I hate walking around with these two documents in my possession at all times. Is it necessary for me as a USA citizen to carry the darn things? What if I get involved in an auto accident, will I need to have them in my possesion at the time of the accident? I suspect I'm overly cautious with carrying them around with me. Is there another source of identification I can use? Thanks for replies. Tom


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

My passport and FM2 stay at home in a drawer unless I'm traveling or doing a transaction that specifically requires them. For ID I carry my BCS driver's license, which has my address, photo, even blood type. I've never been in an accident but was once pulled over by a traffic police officer. All he wanted to see was my DL and registration (tarjeta de circulación). I do carry proof of liability insurance in the car in case of an auto accident.


----------



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

makaloco said:


> My passport and FM2 stay at home in a drawer unless I'm traveling or doing a transaction that specifically requires them. For ID I carry my BCS driver's license, which has my address, photo, even blood type. I've never been in an accident but was once pulled over by a traffic police officer. All he wanted to see was my DL and registration (tarjeta de circulación). I do carry proof of liability insurance in the car in case of an auto accident.


thanks, i guess i'll have to get a mexico drivers licence. ugh! don't know that much spanish.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

No, it's not.

My American cousin used to keep photocopies of his passport and FM3 (the relevant area with photo and the renewal page) in his wallet (he folded it up in a square. When he drove everything was photocopy except the insurance paperwork. For some reason, the insurance company was anal about this and he had a friend with same insurance company and the insurance guy wanted to see the original (he had to have his wife bring it from home). That's not every place or every company, but the agent said there had been cases of fraud (not sure how).

He always left his U.S. DL at home and carried a Mexican one as soon as he got his FM3 and went to the delegacion to get it. Here in Edomex and D.F., there is no test once your 18, just show a utility bill, a copy of your FM3 and pay the fee due.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I probably should have mentioned that my car has Mexican plates and insurance. Maybe it's different if you're driving a foreign-plated car?


----------

